# Building a Bigger bench



## Straight30weight (Oct 29, 2018)

I’d like to start a discussion about benching. I’d like to focus indefinitely on getting stronger on the bench. Currently I’m running 531 (just on bench) and it’s going fine but I want to know what has worked for all of you to get your numbers up.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 29, 2018)

Bench just once per week

Focus all of your work sets while you are fresh on very heavy weight and reps in the low range 2-6 probably

Go heavy on your dips and close grip bench on tricep day and on your overhead presses on shoulder day. Everyone who can push a lot on military can bench a lot.  

Negatives are your friend. Youll need a good (and strong) spotter

I never used them when I was into chasing big bench but bands and chains are a very good tool for learning to explode. 

And finally, talk to a successful powerlifter and have him critique your form. I had chit form back when we were pressing 400 plus lbs every single week and it is a wonder I never got hurt. A good bench coach can teach you how to get the most out of your body. Learning to involve the lats will help you push a lot more weight. 


I sometimes wonder what I could push these days. Then I picture shoulder surgery and forget about it pretty quick. I probably will never go above 350 again.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 29, 2018)

Easily my worst lift. Curious to see what everyone says....


----------



## Jin (Oct 29, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Easily my worst lift. Curious to see what everyone says....



Before I started squatting and deadlifting, benching wasn’t my worst lift.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I’d like to start a discussion about benching. I’d like to focus indefinitely on getting stronger on the bench. Currently I’m running 531 (just on bench) and it’s going fine but I want to know what has worked for all of you to get your numbers up.



Step 1 is learning how to bench. So having someone who actually knows how to bench properly and can teach it is where you should start.

Step 2 is what can take time. Finding what method works for you. I can share what works for me when I really need to dial up my press.

I will press 3 times per week. Only once in competition set up and twice it's a conjugate. My go-to conjugates for bench were floor press, standing OH press, incline press.

On days 1 and 2 I'd just make sure to get somewhere from 20 to 30 reps in above @7. I would follow that up with 5x10 @7 to @8 upper back work, supplemental arms.


On the 3rd day I do comp bench for a triple @9 plus 3 to 4 back off sets. Then the usual upper back work and that's it.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> Before I started squatting and deadlifting, benching wasn’t my worst lift.


I don’t squat. I can barely walk, I hurt my knee again, feels like a knife is jammed in it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t squat. I can barely walk, I hurt my knee again, feels like a knife is jammed in it.



What's going on with this?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 30, 2018)

Dawg and Pillar, I appreciate your responses. 

Dawg, last year I wanted to bench 405 bad. I was turning 40, never had put up anywhere near that much and was coming off of a bad wrist injury. I went all in and got it, and then immediately switched to keto and immediately got weak as **** lol. I was benching twice a week at the time, heavy on Monday and light, high reps on Fri. 

Pillar, I'll be honest, I'm gonna need a decoder ring to fully understand your post. I'll try to make sense of it today (that's only because I'm ignorant and words like conjugate look like Spanish to me). 

But one thing you both have said is probably going to be the one thing I struggle with the most. I train alone and don't personally know anyone who would be able to critique my form. When I lift, if there's 2 other people in the area, that'd be a lot.  I will say that I think about it every time I lay down to bench. I have a slingshot that I have barely used and I was thinking about incorporating it into my sessions to specifically work on keeping my elbows tucked and proper range of motion. 

Something else I'd like to talk about is accessory work for the bench. What should I be working on, on non chest days, to support the bench press?


----------



## Jin (Oct 30, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t squat. I can barely walk, I hurt my knee again, feels like a knife is jammed in it.





PillarofBalance said:


> What's going on with this?



I can interpret for you:

he sprained his pussy.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 30, 2018)

I have to go with Pob's step 1 above. Bench was, and for the most part still is my favorite lift. I say "was" because I continually bumped up my poundage year after year until I realized I was getting to old...lol What I'm getting at is proper form is so important, both for keeping injury at bay, and increasing the weight moved. You might think you have your form down to a "T" but I'm telling you slight variations add up to a lot on the bottom line, which means a bigger bench.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 30, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's going on with this?


I injured my knee back in 09 and have had 3 surgeries on it. I need another now and I just tore something in it again (not related to lifting). The knee is shot and I need a replacement, doc has said I'm too young.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> I can interpret for you:
> 
> he sprained his pussy.


Jury's in. It's dislike.


----------



## Jin (Oct 30, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I injured my knee back in 09 and have had 3 surgeries on it. I need another now and I just tore something in it again (not related to lifting). The knee is shot and I need a replacement, doc has said I'm too young.



You are a serious athlete. Lifting (walking?) is a big part of your life. Ask the doc what he would do if you were a professional. You should be afforded the same choice. A knee replacement isn’t a huge deal and it will solve your issues 100%. The only thing is will your insurance cover it? Get a second opinion.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> You are a serious athlete. Lifting (walking?) is a big part of your life. Ask the doc what he would do if you were a professional. You should be afforded the same choice. A knee replacement isn’t a huge deal and it will solve your issues 100%. The only thing is will your insurance cover it? Get a second opinion.


It's a workers comp case which makes getting the second opinion difficult. My lawyer wants me to go through him again, I want someone new.....


----------



## snake (Oct 30, 2018)

I went back in my records to see what had worked for me in the past. My crazy heavy days are behind me now but this was the formula that worked for Squat, Bench and Dead Lift. It varied slightly from time to time but this is about average.

8,8,8,8
8,6,6,8
6,5,5,6
6,4,4,6
5,4,3,6
5,3,3,6

After a heavy warm up, set 1 should just be an ice breaker and feel like you easily have 2 more in the tank. Set 2 add 20-25lbs to the bench and 30-35 to your Squat/DL. This should feel taxing; but you still could squeeze out another one. Set 3 is your money maker. Everything you have done to this point from the second you walked into the gym is about this set. There is no, "Had one more" on this baby. The last set is a drop set to empty the tank but you can gauge it by your first set for weight so you maybe pealing off 40 lbs in the bench and 70 lbs in the SQ &DL. Once you can get a given workout, ride it out for another week and then move up a few lbs. and onto the next one. This routine would run me about 12-16 weeks. 

I personally never shot for under 3 reps. Not much good can come of a single; it builds nothing more then egos. If you can't figure out what you can do on game day by what you got for a triple, you have a problem. Do not disregard what those 8 and 6 reps bring to the table because they are where you make the gains that show up as you progress through to the triples. 

Something I have done for over 35 years is hit those big 3 lifts once a week. Maybe it's a personal trait but I don't have a "Going Light" switch; I'm off or on. Now if I haven't caused enough disagreements in how improve a lift, this should get someones hair up. You can have a damn good lift by doing only that lift. At one time, all I did for chest was 4 sets of bench and 3 sets of incline. And for squats; I only squatted. Yes, just 4 sets of squats; no leg presses, no leg curls or extensions, hack squats or lunges... I just squatted.

That 405 you did is nothing to sneeze at. You should know by now that there are not many guys doing that so you're already in an elite group where gains come much harder. Keep pushing and find your own workout. I never liked the percent game with workouts, the only percent you need to worry about is putting in 100%.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 30, 2018)

Bro I know how bad knees suck.. even before my leg and pelvis was splintered to pieces I tore all kinds of ligaments and meniscus bilaterally .. multiple times. 
Right now I’m just trying to suck it up until I can’t walk anymore.. I’m sure knee replacements will help me 110% but you can only have so many during a lifetime and I’d rather wait long as possible for advancements and such before going under the knife again.. especially on knees.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 30, 2018)

Pillar is talking about rpe, there is a thread on it somewhere in here


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 30, 2018)

DD, since you have gotten to the 8 plate mark, which I think is something really only a handful of people ever acheive, what would your next goal be?  Youre not a competitive powerlifter obviously so your number is just for you. What is it?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 30, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> DD, since you have gotten to the 8 plate mark, which I think is something really only a handful of people ever acheive, what would your next goal be?  Youre not a competitive powerlifter obviously so your number is just for you. What is it?


Not sure what DD means but if you’re talking about me the only answer I can give you is....more. First I need to get back to 405-which I’m not that far off of. But I want to see what I can do if I train indefinitely for a bigger bench. I can’t squat, my dead’s aren’t anything to brag about (****in knee), and I won’t ever be a bodybuilder. Gotta have something to shoot for in the gym, I’m choosing bench. Someday I’d like to think my age will allow me to compete and be semi competitive so I can comfortably do a meet or two.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 30, 2018)

Gotcha. Get on it!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh I was talking to s30 about how I know how fkd it is to have fkd up knees.. give it as much time as possible before having them replaced.. same holds true for basically any surgery.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 31, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Step 1 is learning how to bench. So having someone who actually knows how to bench properly and can teach it is where you should start.
> 
> Step 2 is what can take time. Finding what method works for you. I can share what works for me when I really need to dial up my press.
> 
> ...


the hard part is finding a trainer in podunk tn


----------



## Turbolag (Oct 31, 2018)

Definitely would like to hear input on this topic. Bench press is hard for me to improve.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 31, 2018)

ken Sass said:


> the hard part is finding a trainer in podunk tn


I have no training partners here either. Never have. Wouldn’t that be nice!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 31, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I have no training partners here either. Never have. Wouldn’t that be nice!



i don't either but i have no problem asking another guy to give me a quick spot for a heavy set


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 31, 2018)

There's rarely people around when I train. The gym I go to is split-upstairs are pretty people and downstairs is a dark dungeon. People rarely wander downstairs lol.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 31, 2018)

I honestly think it's probably impossible to really train for a big bench without a spotter.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 31, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I honestly think it's probably impossible to really train for a big bench without a spotter.


Often I’ll bench in a rack that I can set stops. I’m not saying I couldn’t benefit from someone there to spot me, I just try to make due with what I have. I have gotten stuck in the past and had to dump the weight and I have had a bar come down on my chest. That shit sucks balls


----------

